# Fried Peppers, Maters & Hushpuppies Q-View



## shiz-nit (Aug 12, 2011)

Just don’t get much better than this.
Deep fried banana peppers, green maters and hushpuppies.

Plated


Banana Peppers


Maters


Hushpuppies



Thanks for looking


----------



## venture (Aug 12, 2011)

That looks so good I am starting to hate you! LOL

I have been cooking for more years than most of the folks here have lived.  I still have trouble keeping the batter/breading on fried peppers.

How the heck did you do those???

Thanks for your help.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## meateater (Aug 12, 2011)

Those look great.


----------



## shiz-nit (Aug 12, 2011)

Venture said:


> That looks so good I am starting to hate you! LOL
> 
> I have been cooking for more years than most of the folks here have lived.  I still have trouble keeping the batter/breading on fried peppers.
> 
> ...


thanks for the props Bro...

Use the dry – wet – dry method.

Meaning the dry is your meal of your choice (corn meal, flour or a mix) the wet is a beaten egg and maybe some beer added in it.

Set up 3 stations – 2 dishes with the dry ingredients in them and one with the wet stuff. Toss in the first dry… dip in the wet… toss in the last dry… then straight to the fryer… works every time.

The 1[sup]st[/sup] dip in the dry allows the egg wash stick to it than the last dry helps form the crunchy outside.


----------



## venture (Aug 12, 2011)

Sounds like the old tri coating or anglaise method.  Some call it the standard coating.

What were the coating ingredients you used?  My coating seems to stick to everything EXCEPT peppers.

Do you allow the coating to dry on the peppers before you fry, or do you just dump them straight in from the coating process?

My only luck with these has been with a traditional Japanese tempura, and that is a pain to make and use properly. Ice water, rice flour, make in small batches and repeat the process regularly.  You get the pic. 

Sorry to be so much trouble to you, but those are just absolutely beautiful, and I have to learn to duplicate that!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## porked (Aug 13, 2011)

Man that stuff looks great. Excellent job!


----------



## masterofmymeat (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm with Venture on this one. My wife loves fried green tomatoes and it is a pain

to use tempura. Everything else falls off in the cooking process, frustrating.

Those look excellent by the way, great job.


----------



## slownlow (Aug 13, 2011)

looks great, what's the dipping sauce?


----------



## custom99 (Aug 13, 2011)

That looks great. I love fried green tomatoes. I just dip mine in flour and put in skillet with a tiny bit of olive oil. I fry them til nice and crispy and put on bread with lots of salt and pepper. I never heard of the fried banana peppers. I will have to steal a few of the peppers I am growing to make sweet hot mustard and try this out.


----------



## shiz-nit (Aug 13, 2011)

slownlow said:


> looks great, what's the dipping sauce?


Ranch and Tiger Sauce


----------



## shiz-nit (Aug 13, 2011)

Venture said:


> Sounds like the old tri coating or anglaise method.  Some call it the standard coating.
> 
> What were the coating ingredients you used?  My coating seems to stick to everything EXCEPT peppers.
> 
> ...


*Hush Puppies*


1 cup yellow cornmeal 
3/4 cup self-rising flour
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon sugar
1/2 teaspoon cayenne
1/2 small sweet onion, finely chopped
1 jalapeno, finely chopped
4 green onions, sliced
1 large egg, beaten
1/4 cup Cheddar
1 cup buttermilk
Hand full of fresh herbs chopped 

375 degrees in canola oil… drop in until brown

*Banana Pepper and Mater Batter*

1 box of Kentucky Kernel seasoned flour mix
2 eggs at room temp beaten with some beer added
1 jalapeno ran through a micro planner added in the egg mix
Dash of Tiger Sauce or hot sauce also added in with the eggmix
3 flat bottom dishes

Dish 1 – KK flour mix 
Dish 2 - egg and beer mix
Dish 3 – more KK flour mix
Cut veggies dust in dish 1… then dip in dish 2… then coatgood in dish 3… straight to the oil


----------



## venture (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks.  I will have to do some research on that Kentucky Kernal stuff.  I prolly can't get it here, but I might be able to duplicate it.

I brought this up because of the peppers.  I can get green tomatoes, eggplant, or almost anything else to hold my breading.  Peppers have always been my downfall.

Again thanks for the info, thanks for the patience, and thanks for an absolutely beautiful QVIEW!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks excellent!


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## chadinclw (Aug 15, 2011)

You had me at "deep fried".


----------



## slownlow (Aug 15, 2011)

Shiz-Nit said:


> Ranch and Tiger Sauce




I love ranch based dips.  Can you elaborate on the Tiger sauce?  is it this:


and what does this taste like hot sauce, bbq...     I've very interested.  and thanks


----------



## slownlow (Aug 15, 2011)

Venture said:


> Thanks.  I will have to do some research on that Kentucky Kernal stuff.  I prolly can't get it here, but I might be able to duplicate it.




i did a search and looks like Wally world sells it:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Kentucky-Kernel-Seasoned-Flour-10-oz/10320836


----------



## venture (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks slownlow.  I will sure check it out.  Problem is sometimes Wally sells different things in different regions.  I will check their web site, too.

Thanks for the inputs from all.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## shiz-nit (Aug 15, 2011)

slownlow said:


> I love ranch based dips.  Can you elaborate on the Tiger sauce?  is it this:
> 
> 
> and what does this taste like hot sauce, bbq...     I've very interested.  and thanks


Yea that is it.

It is also Johnny Triggs secret to his kickin good ribs... a little brown suger, parkay butter and tiger sauce then wrap in foil.  

Walmart and Kroger both sell it next to the hot sauces


----------



## slownlow (Aug 16, 2011)

Shiz-Nit said:


> Yea that is it.
> 
> It is also Johnny Triggs secret to his kickin good ribs... a little brown suger, parkay butter and tiger sauce then wrap in foil.
> 
> Walmart and Kroger both sell it next to the hot sauces


Wow thanks,  I will sure pickup a bottle of this.  Sounds really good.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome food

Awesome Bokeh

Great job


----------



## roller (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks just great !


----------



## rawtown (Apr 7, 2012)

Man I must say I love Banana Peppers but can say I have never had any fried.  You have sent me down a path of Awsome-ness.  Do they taste as delicious as they look?


----------



## Dutch (Apr 9, 2012)

rawtown- Shiz-Nit hasn't been on the forum since Nov. 2011.  I have used Shiz-Nut recipe and done up some 'nanna peppers, tomatillos and mushroom caps and my stuff turned out great.  I'd do them more often, but I'm trying to loose some weight. Swim suit season is almost upon us and I don't want to be sitting pool side looking like a beach whale and scarring the kiddies.


----------

